# Sick pay



## dutchy (Nov 6, 2011)

Sick Pay: 15 days full pay and 30 days half pay. Is this standard? It does not sound like much to me.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

dutchy said:


> Sick Pay: 15 days full pay and 30 days half pay. Is this standard? It does not sound like much to me.


sounds about right - my contract gives it 90 hours full pay and 180 hours half pay.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

As per Article 83(2) of the UAE Labour Law, if an employee stays for more than three months after the end of the probation period in the continuous service of the employer and he falls sick, he shall have the right to a sick leave not exceeding 90 continuous or interrupted days for every year of service and shall be treated as follows: Full wage for the first 15 days, half wage for the next 30 days, and without wage for any following period. The days mentioned in the above article are calendar days.

As per Article 75 of the UAE Labour Law, for every year of service, an employee is entitled to an annual leave not less than the following: Two days for every month if his service is more than six months and less than a year, and 30 days annually if his service exceeds one year. At the end of the service, the employee is entitled to an annual leave for the fraction of the last year he spent in service.

Sick leave is calendar days, not working days 


If interested just read this as well: 

Ministry: Line must be drawn between Sick and Annual leave | Newzglobe.com


Sick leave not included in annual holiday - Emirates 24/7

Sick during annual leave? Get extra days off - Emirates 24/7


----------



## dutchy (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks for all info, is very helpfull


----------

